# wo bekomme ich das rad her ?



## power_x3 (28. August 2009)

guten abend jungs...

ich suche dieses rad hier !

http://www.xup.in/dl,16184171/DSC02285.JPG/


könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich das herbekommen kann ?


danke schon mal lg Power


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. August 2009)

neu warscheinlich garnicht mehr... wenn dann ebay oder hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (28. August 2009)

wenn ich nicht irre 
http://www.bikestore-harz.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=7&Itemid=55
aber kein Schimmer ob es aktuell noch da ist


----------



## slayerrider (30. August 2009)

günstig ist es dafür nicht gerade.


----------

